# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Non-annuals

## Jeremy Yeo

Hi all,

I am very new to killies. Just started with a pair of Simpsonichthys magnificus about a month ago.  :Very Happy:  

Currently I have a spare tank, so I decide to give a go at some non-annuals.

The non-annuals I found so far are of brownish color. Could anyone advice me on where to get non-annuals that have color combination close to that of Simpsonichthys magnificus or Nothobranchius rachovii? Thanks!

Cheers,
Jeremy

----------

